# Peugeot Boxer 1.9td 2001 electrics infomation wanted



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Can any one help? I need to know the the wiring connection to the glove box fuse board. In particular the wiring to fuses 9 to 18 the red wire end of the board. I would gladly purchase a wiring diagram, but they don't seem to be available and it seems also that the wire colour code and circuit changed annually. The whole loom harness is out of the van but that a long story for another place. 
Boxer 1.9 td 2001 Autocruise. 01254 202310 Harry


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Harryh,

Peter Russek do basic manuals for the Peugeot range which include wiring diagrams, have a look at their website http://www.russek-manuals.co.uk/peugeot/peugeot.htm .
If you want one and have problems obtaining a copy direct from Peter (you shouldn't have) then give me a call and I can get hold of one for you.


----------

